# King Seiko



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just finished servicing this gorgeous King Seiko from 1972.

25 Jewel High Beat hand windable Cal. 5626.

There is screw in between the bottom lugs that when removed exposes another screw which is a micro adjuster for regulating the movement without having to open the watch.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice watch that one, Roy.







Very classy Seiko.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

That's beautiful Roy. I would consider ordering something similar from you, but I know I wouldn't see it 'til my bloody birthday this time!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

what a 'king nice seiko!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Love that - superb. Will it be on the next update perchance?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It might be Paul if I can bring myself to part with it.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> if I can bring myself to part with it


I wouldn't if it were mine Roy - treat yourself this Christmas and keep it. That way I won't be tempted to get into even more debt by buying it ................. you know it makes sense


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Lovely watch

Dave


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Loverly watch Roy









What's the gear train BPH, also is the movement decorated like the Grand Seikos??

Cheers

Bry



ETCHY said:


> Lovely watch
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

chuffin' nice piece there roy, i've got an avia 'ajustor' with the same set-up for altering the timing.

regards,john.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It is very nice

Be good to give a lady friend when wearing a fur coat.

Could compliment her then on having a.......... fur-King nice Seiko


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

DROOL a class example. Those wishing to buy it form a line, perhaps Roy could rent it out in the same way that classic car clubs do it.

Tom


----------

